# After Effects | Ebene im 3D-Raum zylindrisch verbiegen



## unomuse (28. Februar 2007)

Hejhej,

ich steh gerade auf dem Schlauch! Ich will eine 3D-Ebene in After Effects zylindrisch aufrollen und bin der Meinung gewesen, dass sogar schon einmal gemacht zu haben.
Aber im Moment fällt mir weder das "Wie mach ich das" noch das "Wonach suche ich am besten" ein.

Daher hier mein Thread und die Bitte um Hilfe!

Also die Ebene soll sich nicht nur "fake-mäßig" rollen sondern man soll mit der Kamera drum herum fahren können. Eine Fläche soll demnach zu einer Röhre werden.

Gibt es vielleicht ein PlugIn dafür?

Cheers!


----------



## unomuse (28. Februar 2007)

Hmmm, also es gibt ein paar PlugIns, die es auf einer 2D-Ebene simulieren können.
Aber leider ist für die Tiefe und Überlagerung der einzelnen Ebenen dann immernoch die Ebenenreihenfolge zuständig und nicht die Position auf der Z-Achse.
Schade schade. Ich hab jetzt auf jeden Fall eine andere Animation eingebaut aber wenn einer  irgendwann eine Lösung kennt ... bitte.

Cheers!


----------



## meta_grafix (1. März 2007)

Hallo,

hast Du schon 'CC Cylinder' von den mitgelieferten Cycore FX ausprobiert?

Gruß


----------

